# Wie kritisch seht Ihr die Überstandshöhe?



## BergabFan (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren wie die Bike Ladies hier die Überstandshöhe bewerten in Zusammenhang mit Schrittlänge natürlich. Sprich wieviel Platz ist Euch wichtig?

Hintergrund ist dann kleine Freundin (1.60, 73cm Schrittlänge) ein Canyon Strive Race XS zum probesitzen hat und sich unschlüssig ist da es da schon knapp zugeht.

Kann es selbst nicht für Sie entscheiden mir persönlich ist es noch nie passiert das ich nach vorne absteigen musste (an meinem Rahmen ist da auch nicht viel Platz).

Bike passt sonst perfekt. Meinung dazu würden mich sehr freuen!

Lg, Andi


----------



## Aninaj (2. Oktober 2017)

Hi Andi,

Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass du (fast) jedes mal wenn du einfach nur anhälst nach vorn "absteigst". Und genau das möchte ich als Frau auch machen können. Ansonsten bedeutet es, dass ich in jeder Pause, bei jedem Anhalten seitlich vom Rad steigen muss, oder es komisch quer legen muss, damit ich nicht auf dem Oberrohr hänge. Ich vermute den meisten Männern fällt das aufgrund ihrer Körpergröße nie auf, da ergibt sich selten diese Problematik.

Ich habe bei kleinen Frauen auch schon beobachtet, dass sie immer ganz vom Rad absteigen, wenn angehalten wird. Ab einer bestimmten Größe geht es oft leider gar nicht anderes.

Mir persönlich ist es sogar wichtig, dass ich den Sattel so weit runter bekomme, dass ich auf dem Rad sitzend den Fuß bequem auf den Boden stellen kann (mit der ganzen Fußfläche und nicht nur mit der Fußspitze versuchen muss das Gleichgewicht zu halten). Denn dann hab ich beim Fahren auch genug Spielraum über dem Bike und die Sicherheit JEDERZEIT einen Fuß sicher auf den Boden zu bekommen, ohne dass mir ein Oberrohr oder ein Stattel im Weg sind.

Das gilt jetzt mal grob für "Enduro" Bikes, wo ich das Strive jetzt mal reinzähle.

Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich aber auch, das mit 73 cm Beinlänge die Suche schwierig wird. Da wird man irgendeinen Kompromiss eingehen müssen. Den muss dann aber jede Fahrerin und jeder Fahrer für sich selbst finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabFan (2. Oktober 2017)

Beim "normalen" anhalten steig ich eher nicht nach vorne ab sondern bleibe sitzen und lehne das rad schräg. Also Fuß auf Boden
so wie Du es auch schreibst!
Was ich meinte war eher in gefährlichen Situationen aber auch da spring ich lieber nach hinten weg, kann mich aber da an keine Situation in den letzen Jahren erinnern (fahr wohl zu defensiv

In nem Steilstück nach vorne absteigen ist eh Käse...Interessant höchstens bei einer Anfahrt auf Drop etc. wo man abbricht.
Hmmh, schwierig

Danke für Deine Meinung


----------



## Aninaj (2. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Beim "normalen" anhalten steig ich eher nicht nach vorne ab sondern bleibe sitzen und lehne das rad schräg. Also Fuß auf Boden
> so wie Du es auch schreibst!
> Was ich meinte war eher in gefährlichen Situationen aber auch da spring ich lieber nach hinten weg, kann mich aber da an keine Situation in den letzen Jahren erinnern (fahr wohl zu defensiv
> 
> ...



Genau, du bleibst sitzen. Dazu muss das Rad aber "tief" genug sein und das ist es meist nicht, wenn man nicht auch mind. drüber stehen kann. 

In gefährlichen Situationen nach hinten abzusteigen ist aber auch Übungssache. Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich der richtige Ansatz, ich bezweifel aber, dass das Jede(r) am Anfang gleich hinbekommt. Ich jedenfalls bin anfangs noch oft auf dem Oberrohr gelandet... Aber das kann man sicher üben. Aber hier muss man auch über dem HR stehen können 

Das Canyon hat wegen dem hochgezogenen OR halt den Nachteil einer deutlich zu hohen Überstandshöhe. Andere Herrsteller bekommen das besser bei den kleinen Größen hin.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Beim "normalen" anhalten steig ich eher nicht nach vorne ab sondern bleibe sitzen und lehne das rad schräg. Also Fuß auf Boden
> so wie Du es auch schreibst!
> Was ich meinte war eher in gefährlichen Situationen aber auch da spring ich lieber nach hinten weg, kann mich aber da an keine Situation in den letzen Jahren erinnern (fahr wohl zu defensiv
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert bei mir aber nur wenn ich die Teleskop Sattelstütze absenke. Wenn der Sattel so weit ob ist das ich gut pedalieren kann komme ich mit den Füßen so nicht auf den Boden.

Das geht bei mir nur an meinen Rennrädern, da ist das Tretlager aber um einiges tiefer.


----------



## Drahteseli (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Überstandshöhe hat mir beim Fahrradkauf auch kopfzerbrechen breitet.
Mein Fazit, für kurze Beine kann man "eine handbreit Platz über dem Oberrohr" getrost vergessen
Beim Testen verschiedener Bikes habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich das Hinterrad auf einen Bordstein (mind 10cm) gestellt habe und das Vorderrad auf die Straße. Wenn ich nicht über dem Oberrohr stehen konnte, war es ein KO-Kriterium für das Rad. Bei meinem Rad konnte ich noch halbwegs sicher auf den Zehenspitzen stehen.

Ich habe selbst eine Schrittlänge von 70 cm, mein Enduro hat laut Hersteller 69,5 cm Überstandshöhe.
Im Gelände versuche ich , falls notwenig möglichst nach hinten oder seitlich abzusteigen.

An der Ampel muss ich mit allen meiner Fahrräder leicht schräg gehen um auf dem Fußballen halbwegs sicher zu stehen.

Ich persönlich verzichte auf das Stehen auf dem ganzen Fuß, einfach weil ich sonst wohl kaum ein passendes Rad finde, damit komme ich gut klar.
Deine Freundin könnte es aber auch anders sehen und nicht solche Kompromisse eingehen wollen. 
Da hilft leider nur selber probieren.


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2017)

Meine Meinung:
man(frau) sollte schon im Flachen über dem Oberrohr stehen können. Sonst ist es einfach nicht praktikabel wenn man mal kurz anhalten will, oder wird sogar problematisch, wenn man mal im Uphill scheitert und (nach vorne) absteigen muss. Die "handbreit" Platz wird allerdings überbewertet, wenn es im Flachen irgendwie geht ohne derb auf dem Oberrohr zu landen oder kippelig auf den Zehenspitzen balancieren zu müssen, ist es ausreichend. 
Bergab ist die Überstandshöhe über dem Oberrohr vollkommen egal, damit kann man sowieso nichts retten. Wenn es steil genug ist und man versucht nach vorne übers Oberrohr abzusteigen, geht das mit jeder noch so niedrigen Überstandshöhe schief. Anstatt sich ein trügerisches Sicherheitsgefühl durch massig Platz überm Oberrohr zu holen, sollte man lieber das Absteigen nach Hinten verinnerlichen, das gibt im Zweifelsfall wesentlich mehr Sicherheit. Wichtig ist allerdings die Überstandshöhe über dem Hinterrad  was für mich einer der Gründe wäre, warum ich kein 29er Rad in schwierigem Gelände fahren wollen würde. 

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 73cm wird es eh sehr schwierig bis unmöglich, ein Mountainbike mit einer "handvoll Platz" überm Oberrohr zu finden. Das solltet ihr nicht als Kriterium verwenden, sonst werdet ihr nichts gescheites finden oder zu viele Kompromisse an anderer Stelle machen müssen.


----------

